
At California Olive Ranch, Technology Takes Root - deegles
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/23/at-california-olive-ranch-technology-takes-root/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jseliger
I've been buying California Olive Ranch olive oil for years, after reading
this: [http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/19/dining/californias-
olive-o...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/19/dining/californias-olive-oils-
challenge-europes.html?pagewanted=all) in the New York Times and "Slippery
Business: The trade in adulterated olive oil."
([http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/08/13/slippery-
busine...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/08/13/slippery-business)).
So far it's been great!

~~~
applecore
I just wish they made a regular, non-virgin olive oil. (I understand why they
only produce extra virgin olive oil, but refining it neutralizes the strong
taste and acid content and makes it more suitable for cooking.)

------
JasonCEC
For anyone interested in food and technology, my company[1] builds quality
control tools for craft producers. We use machine learning and data science to
help producers refine their production process and understand what specific
populations and demographics like and dislike about the flavor profile.

[1] www.gastrograph.com

------
joshuaheard
In France, they prune the apple trees into a hedge to make the fruit easier to
pick, similar to what they describe in the article for the olive trees. Now
that I've seen it, I don't know why all fruit growers don't do this.

